# mk1 1.8t swap Radiator question



## Chev2dub (Feb 13, 2008)

Ive read about using the civic aluminum radiators what years are the best choice for mk1s ive searched any only found basic info... want to see what im hunting in boneyards.


----------



## polov8 (Apr 14, 2004)

Just fit a stock radiator, they don't tend to run hot.


----------



## rstolz (Jun 16, 2009)

I used a 16V 'rocco radiator in mine. No idea what honda radiator you'd want. Runs perfectly cool with a single fan, with or without a shroud.


----------



## rstolz (Jun 16, 2009)

I would also NOT use a junkyard radiator. They're cheap enough brand new, and god knows what's in a used radiator, but you might as well assume that every one of them has the wrong coolant, rust, and at least one container of StopLeak sludge added to it.

If you're going through the time and effort to swap in a 1.8T, it's not worth compromising on a junkyard radiator cuz you want to save $10-15. Spend $50-100 and get a new one. RockAuto.com is a good source for that.


----------



## Chev2dub (Feb 13, 2008)

the 16v radiator seems to have alot of clearance issue if i have it positioned correctly the coolant pipes interfere with my IC piping very little clearance and im making a customer IC with in and outs of the same side plus the Throttle body does clear the top radiator hose/radiator hose outlet....


----------



## polov8 (Apr 14, 2004)

What intake manifold are you running? 

This is the set up I ran in my mk1 Scirocco, everything cleared everything just fine. The intercooler flows across the car. The pipes were a real find, the onne from the intercooler to throttle body is straight off a Volvo 740 turbo, the one from turbo to intercooler is Saab 900. Radiator is a stock Scirocco one, with stock fan and cowling.


----------



## rstolz (Jun 16, 2009)

How the hell did you find out that a Volvo and a Saab pipe fit your application? Random walk through a junkyard? 

That's ridiclous, and pretty freakin cool.


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

1980 sirocco S radiator.

its held up to five years of 450+whp on pump gas in a tropical environment and its first journey after immediate build and break in was 4500+ mile cross country road trip in the dead of winter, rockies and all

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ronster731 (Sep 25, 2004)

really depends on your application. I have my stock 1.8 cabby radiator flipped upside down. Flipped upside down because I need the outlets to be on the Dside. Yes I know there are radiators out there that are oriented that way, but not as short as the stock 1.8 mk1 radiator. Plus I am running a/c....yes...a/c and any radiator any longer will run into my compressor. I live in hawaii so it is a must. A lot of xtra work tho. GL :thumbup: ur choice...


----------



## polov8 (Apr 14, 2004)

rstolz said:


> How the hell did you find out that a Volvo and a Saab pipe fit your application? Random walk through a junkyard?
> 
> That's ridiclous, and pretty freakin cool.


 Yes! and Yes! I just scrounge anything useful looking and cheap from the Junkyard, and sometimes, you get stupidly lucky! Same goes for most of the hoses in there.


----------

